# Thoughts And Prayers For Chef Jimmy Please



## tx smoker (Sep 28, 2021)

Got this PM last night and it kinda bowled me over. Apparently our good friend 

 chef jimmyj
  is having some health issues. His daughter asked me to post this....which I'd do anyway being that Jimmy is a huge positive contributing member of the SMF family.

Copy and paste:
" This is Jim's daughter Amanda. Thursday night he was taken to the hospital due to low blood pressure that ended up beginning to shut down his brain. He was originally taken off his blood pressure meds and heart meds because of their lowering of his blood pressure, but he is now back on them and they are planning to try and discharge him to a rehab facility if they can find it, where he'll have his phone back"

Please keep Jimmy and his family in your thoughts and prayers. I'll update as info comes available.

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Sep 28, 2021)

Oh no! My thoughts go to him and his family.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this TX will definitely keep him and his family in prayer.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 28, 2021)

Sending good, healthy vibes your way JJ


----------



## rjob (Sep 28, 2021)

Prayers for Chef JJ and his family


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 28, 2021)

Can we secure any info to be able to send cards and such?


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 28, 2021)

Chef JJ, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Get well quickly my friend...

Thank you, Robert...


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 28, 2021)

Prayers sent, hoping for the best! RAY


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## phathead69 (Sep 28, 2021)

get well soon


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks for the info Tx, thoughts and prayers for JJ.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 28, 2021)

Positive thoughts .


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 28, 2021)

Prayers for JJ and family  !


----------



## xray (Sep 28, 2021)

Get well soon JJ!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 28, 2021)

Hang In There, Jimmy!!
Prayers sent from Macungie, PA.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Sep 28, 2021)

Prayers and thoughts to you and your family Chef.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Sep 28, 2021)

Prayers and positive thought sent. Get well soon.


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 28, 2021)

Praying for JJ and his Family.  Robert please keep us posted if you hear anything more, and thank you for sharing.  Very shocking to hear this.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 28, 2021)

Keep fighting chef, prayers for you and your family


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 28, 2021)

Sending many thoughts and prayers for JJ and his family, and a few tears at the at the news. Get well JJ.


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 28, 2021)

My prayers for Chef JJ.... Wish you a speedy recovery....


----------



## clifish (Sep 28, 2021)

Wow, just saw this,  get well soon JJ!


----------



## mcokevin (Sep 28, 2021)

Get will soon JJ -- we are all rooting for you.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 28, 2021)

Prayers sent..

Hang in there chef  jimmy.


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 28, 2021)

Good vibes and prayers to you Chef.  Get well soon!


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 28, 2021)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, Jimmy. Get well soon.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Sep 28, 2021)

God’s speed JJ, prayers are up.


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 28, 2021)

Prayers for JJ and his family!


----------



## adam15 (Sep 28, 2021)

Prayers to JJ and his family!


----------



## checkdude (Sep 28, 2021)

Get well soon Chef.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 28, 2021)

OMG! First time on the site since yesterday and just saw this.
He has a lot of us praying....


----------



## ravenclan (Sep 28, 2021)

Praying !!!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks Robert and thank Amanda for contacting you about this.

Prayers and best wishes to JJ. Better soon Chef

David


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 28, 2021)

Robert,  Thank you for letting us know.  I was wondering  why JJ hadn't been on here.
Both JJ and his family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Stuart and Merideth


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2021)

JJ, You are one tough dude...  You can beat this...  You have my whole hearted support and prayers....    
Dave


----------



## normanaj (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks for posting tx.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Sep 28, 2021)

Kept in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 28, 2021)

Prayers and good vibes sent out for Jimmy J....hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 28, 2021)

Prayers for you JJ and family


----------



## MadMax281 (Sep 28, 2021)

Get better Chef Jimmy. We're pulling for you.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 28, 2021)

Sending you some healing energy your way  JJ.


----------



## JCAP (Sep 28, 2021)

Oh no, prayers sent for JJ and his family.


----------



## ofelles (Sep 28, 2021)

Definitely added to a way to long list.


----------



## redneck5236 (Sep 28, 2021)

Hope jimmy is feeling better , we occasionally joke that we are neighbors we live about 30 miles apart , get well jimmy !


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 28, 2021)

Prayers going out to Jimmy and his family.  Chef, get well soon, we need to sit down again at the next Pa. gathering and drink a few more Sam Adams Oktoberfests and enjoy all of the good food!


----------



## mosparky (Sep 28, 2021)

Praying for Chef and his family. I have learned so much, and gotten many great ideas from his posts. I have so much more to learn from him. Get well soon Jimmy !!


----------



## bigfurmn (Sep 28, 2021)

Many prayers for Jimmy and his family. He is one of the best guy here.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 28, 2021)

Prayers up for the chef! Get better bud


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 28, 2021)

Jimmy..   keep fighting brother ... We are all praying for you and your family... 

Thanks Robert and keep us posted''


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 28, 2021)

Thoughts and Prayers JJ and family


----------



## motocrash (Sep 28, 2021)

Hang in there and get better soon JJ. I know you're a tough guy from NJ , not one of those Bon Jovi NJ guys.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Sep 28, 2021)

Get well soon


----------



## radioguy (Sep 28, 2021)

Jimmy praying  for you and your family. 

RG


----------



## HowlingDog (Sep 28, 2021)

Thank you for posting.  Wishing you a speedy recovery, and sending thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 28, 2021)

Life sometimes really goes down the wrong road.


----------



## OldSmoke (Sep 28, 2021)

Praying for your full and quick recovery. Hurry back, you still have so much to share.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 28, 2021)

Wow sad to see this my thoughts and prayers go out to Jimmy and his family. I hope he makes a speedy full recovery we know he will put up a good fight and I look forward to seeing him back on here soon


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 28, 2021)

Thank you for sharing this with us Robert! We will send our prayers for him and his family both!

Ryan


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 29, 2021)

Get well soon Chef JJ.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 29, 2021)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 29, 2021)

Prayers and get well soon going out to JJ and his family.


----------



## D.W. (Sep 29, 2021)

Dang that's terrible, so sorry to hear. Lots of prayers for you and your family Chef JJ


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks for sharing Robert. Thought and prayers for Chef Jimmy.


----------



## kit s (Sep 29, 2021)

Prayers Jimmy...may you have a quick recovery.


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 29, 2021)

Hang in there, Jimmy! You're my BBQ hero.


----------



## ronf (Sep 29, 2021)

Prayers sent. Get well soon


----------



## forktender (Oct 1, 2021)

Get better soon, JJ.

Dan


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 1, 2021)

OMG!!!

Please get well soon Jimmy. . .The culinary world still needs you desperately.  

My prayers are with you my friend,

John


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 1, 2021)

Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------

